# The Fine Bros



## Twisterheart (Jan 31, 2016)

What do you guys think about the drama surrounding the popular YouTube channel TheFineBros? If you don't know who they are or what happened, basically they're a popular react channel. A few days ago they made a video saying they want to liscense reaction videos which I guess means they would own the idea? There's more to the story than that, but I'm not really good at explaining and I don't really understand the whole story myself, so you would have to look it up to understand more. There are things that explain it better than I can. A lot of people hate them now and they've lost over a million subscribers. Their videos are getting tons of dislikes and all their videos are full of hate comments.

I don't really have an opinion because I don't really understand what's going on. But what do you think?


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

i don't like them anymore because of that


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 31, 2016)

well it's their channel and they never said the react stuff in general was their idea the way they do it is original to them though that's what they mean. it's really childish and unnecessary oh well tbh.


----------



## Jacob (Jan 31, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH0qahqv5YM

haha


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 31, 2016)

Its hilarious to see them lose so much subs in so little time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH0qahqv5YM
> 
> haha



THANK YOU FOR THIS ITS AMAZING


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, if they aren't popular anymore. What are they gonna do in their lives now?


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 31, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, if they aren't popular anymore. What are they gonna do in their lives now?



Who knows my friend? Who knows...


----------



## Tao (Jan 31, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> well it's their channel and they never said the react stuff in general was their idea the way they do it is original to them though that's what they mean. it's really childish and unnecessary oh well tbh.



The way they're going about it sounds like they think reaction videos were their idea. If the way they made the videos is what they meant, they wouldn't be sending takedown notices to people uploading videos that aren't in that format. 

I mean, reaction videos are pretty much scraping the bottom of the youtube barrel in how much effort it takes to make them, but theirs are a higher quality and I get that. They're talking about all reaction videos though, not just the ones in a 'similar format' to theirs.


With what they're doing, it would be like developers having to pay Nintendo a small fee every time they made a platformer.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 31, 2016)

oh wait nvm


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2016)

yeah they're ****s


----------



## Llust (Jan 31, 2016)

i get why they'd do it, but that's just stupid


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Jan 31, 2016)

They just posted an update video explaining everything but i dunno


----------



## tobi! (Jan 31, 2016)

I never liked them.


----------



## tae (Jan 31, 2016)

never heard of them before, but since they just do reaction videos, well it sounds like they're boring as **** anyway.


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 31, 2016)

You can't really own reaction videos though, that would be like saying every time Pew Die Pie played a video game, no one else could play that video game and upload a video because he played it first, I don't think I'm understanding how they think they'd be able to pull this off. Unless I'm just not understanding what is it they're claiming. It's a bit extreme though, and I thought their videos were occasionally funny before, but seeing their subscriber count just drop might be their funniest stunt yet.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 31, 2016)

Watching their subs drop is actually pretty entertaining, especially watching it with other people.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 31, 2016)

I always enjoyed and still do enjoy their reaction videos as well as their original content.

I've read the reddit thread that has been shared and I think they're taking it a bit too far.

Letting kids react to clips was an entertaining idea, but certainly not an original one.

I get that they're trying to protect their content and don't want people to just copy their work frame by frame, but, again, they've taken it too far.

If anyone's interested on some serious thoughts from a YouTuber who've worked with them before, I'd suggest this video.


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2016)

cant believe some guys i never heard of until just now invented reaction videos, learn somethin new erryday


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 31, 2016)

Okay so I think I understand what happened now. With that being said, I kind of think people are making this a bigger problem than it really is. Like I've read some comments comparing them to Hitler... Yeah they're greedy and React World is a bad idea but they're not evil.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 31, 2016)

What is it with people lately and licensing basic concepts?


----------



## Becca617 (Jan 31, 2016)

I didn't quite understand the story when my friends told me about it, but wow.. are you serious.. They wanted to copyright the action of reacting to stuff?? 
imo that's ********, lol


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 1, 2016)

Jacob said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WH0qahqv5YM
> 
> haha



I actually don't hate the Fine Bros and even though the whole React World thing was a d*ck move, I'm not that mad at them.  But oh my god, watching the subscribers decrease is actually really amusing somehow.


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2016)

What? Reacting was not their original idea, they can't copyright it. 
That's really stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zodiac Crossing said:


> They just posted an update video explaining everything but i dunno



They're just making it worse tbh


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 1, 2016)

Sej said:


> What? Reacting was not their original idea, they can't copyright it.
> That's really stupid.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Like when Sam Pepper did that "prank" where he went around grabbing girls' butts, and his responding by saying it was all a social experiment just made it worse.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 1, 2016)

i had never heard of them , but that sounds really crappy of a thing to do on their part , in my opinion. 
i agree with lots of what other people here are saying. that it is funny seeing them loose fans.


----------



## sej (Feb 1, 2016)

Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


> Like when Sam Pepper did that "prank" where he went around grabbing girls' butts, and his responding by saying it was all a social experiment just made it worse.



Yeah, they have really messed up now, no one will ever forget this.


----------



## Vickie (Feb 1, 2016)

I've watched their videos and I must admit, the videos are quite entertaining. But to copyright the whole reaction thing? It's not a wise move. But the decrease in subscribers in such a short time? That's really unexpected.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 1, 2016)

https://twitter.com/TroydanGaming/s...7?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet

It's already becoming a meme!


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't like reaction videos really, but the fine bros were alright I guess. This is because they added commentary on the videos as they criticised it therefore giving the original video a different purpose so it was fair use, unlike some of the clearly copy right infringing crap you see on other react channels. But I was not aware of this whole drama since I don't religiously watch their channel. I will have to check it out when I get the time.


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 1, 2016)

reaction videos are the most boring thing ever.  it's so annoying when I search something on YouTube and it looks like something I'm looking for but it ends up being a reaction video.  also those guys are totally wacky if they think they should own the license to that


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 1, 2016)

Zane said:


> cant believe some guys i never heard of until just now invented reaction videos, learn somethin new erryday



SAME. Like seriously, reaction videos have been around forever, I mean  Candid Camera, WWYD, tons of actual shows on TV that do/did the same thing. There is no way they're going to be able to make it "just theirs" like bruh.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.livecounts.x10host.com/?channel=fine  bros

I've just been watching this and laughing



What they're trying to do is dumb as ****. It's basically like if Disney were to suddenly come out and claim the entire sci-fi adventure genre as their own because of Star Wars.



Also, they look so utterly punchable. Fitting imo.


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 1, 2016)

Brooke_the_Phoenix said:


> Like when Sam Pepper did that "prank" where he went around grabbing girls' butts, and his responding by saying it was all a social experiment just made it worse.



You're comparing copyrighting something to sexual harrassment? Ok


----------



## cIementine (Feb 1, 2016)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You're comparing copyrighting something to sexual harrassment? Ok



no, i'm pretty sure the comparison was downfalls/controversies within popular channels lmao. don't take things so seriously.

I love their channel but this kind of sucks of them.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

Never heard of them before, mainly because I don't really like react videos.

it's a pretty bad thing to do, i know they made an update video but that still doesn't really change shizzle for me


----------



## tobi! (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

''And we look forward to the day when we can look back on this video and created this first of it's kind global community... and see all the subscribers we lost. yeah that was a bad move.''


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

everything's looking fine


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> everything's looking fine



i'm screaming.
i'm invested in this now.
i'm calling it, 12 and a half million subscribers by friday


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

Watching the fine bros crash and burn be like


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 163509
> 
> Watching the fine bros crash and burn be like



spongebob has returned from war

(weren't you banned or somethin)


----------



## A l i c e. (Feb 1, 2016)

I heard about the other day on the youtube channel 8-bit Eric, that Fine Bros. banned one of his videos worldwide of him reacting to one of their videos. I say "WTF Fine Bros. , WTF"


----------



## Byngo (Feb 1, 2016)

they're losing nearly two subscribers every second right now 

LOL


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

Natty said:


> they're losing nearly two subscribers every second right now
> 
> LOL



its pretty interesting to see just what time period their subscriber base is most active

I forget what time but I remember at one point yesterday evening it being like a drop of 5-10 subscribers per second. sometimes even peaking around 15


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

15 subscribers per second is insane.
Now I wish I subscribed just to unsubscribe, but it doesn't feel the same doing it now.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

also there's occasional rises in subscribers and it just has me wondering if the ones subscribing are oblivious to what's going on, fail at understanding why this is an absolutely ****ty move on their part, or are just trying to be edgy


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 1, 2016)

Wait so...what exactly happened?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Wait so...what exactly happened?



long story short they're attempting to claim the entire concept of reaction videos as their own


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> long story short they're attempting to claim the entire concept of reaction videos as their own



Wtf xD
No wonder they're getting hate


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2016)

This is even dumber than when Jay-Z and Beyonce tried to copyright the name "Blue Ivy"
I'm laughing


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2016)

Well that's cute of them to do, glad they're getting what they deserve.


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

they sound like grade-a douchenozzles.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 1, 2016)

It's pathetic. Reaction videos have been around for much longer than perhaps their channel has been. It's hardly an original concept. So why should they feel like suddenly it's their own idea because perhaps they do more reaction videos than others? It doesn't mean a thing. It's not like they've created and cultivated something so entirely unique and original that they feel if people were to start claiming that thing as their own, they would lose out on a lot of money. They were clearly making a lot of money in the first place, so why was there a need to put a copyright onto it? It's just greediness, and selfishness. How can they regulate such a thing anyway? Is the whole concept of "reacting" something now totally copyrighted? Am I going to get into trouble for Reacting (TM) to this thread? lmao it's ridiculous

Idk I mean I had never really watched their videos anyway and never cared for them that much but honestly who would have thought this is what YouTube would have devolved into. As much as I think that technology is an incredibly powerful and beneficial thing to our lives, it feels like any major 'YouTuber' is trying to shove some sort of product or sponsor down your throat. It's hard to just go onto YouTube and watch stupidly funny videos nowadays (which was what it was made for) without some sort of product placement.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> It's pathetic. Reaction videos have been around for much longer than perhaps their channel has been. It's hardly an original concept. So why should they feel like suddenly it's their own idea because perhaps they do more reaction videos than others? It doesn't mean a thing. It's not like they've created and cultivated something so entirely unique and original that they feel if people were to start claiming that thing as their own, they would lose out on a lot of money. They were clearly making a lot of money in the first place, so why was there a need to put a copyright onto it? It's just greediness, and selfishness. How can they regulate such a thing anyway? Is the whole concept of "reacting" something now totally copyrighted? Am I going to get into trouble for Reacting (TM) to this thread? lmao it's ridiculous
> 
> Idk I mean I had never really watched their videos anyway and never cared for them that much but honestly who would have thought this is what YouTube would have devolved into. As much as I think that technology is an incredibly powerful and beneficial thing to our lives, it feels like any major 'YouTuber' is trying to shove some sort of product or sponsor down your throat. It's hard to just go onto YouTube and watch stupidly funny videos nowadays (which was what it was made for) without some sort of product placement.



While product placement can be a bad thing if it's constant or for no reason or simply because the youtuber is promoting something they do, I actually find product placement pretty good. It helps youtubers get funds for the videos we enjoy.

but yeah on a side not they're being major d-bags


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 1, 2016)

Honestly, that's a horrible idea. Horrible idea. I used to watch them a looong time ago, but I stopped watching a loooong time ago. It wasn't even that funny :/
I'm glad they're getting the hate that they needed a long time ago.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 1, 2016)

Delishush said:


> While product placement can be a bad thing if it's constant or for no reason or simply because the youtuber is promoting something they do, I actually find product placement pretty good. It helps youtubers get funds for the videos we enjoy.
> 
> but yeah on a side not they're being major d-bags



I don't mind product placement provided it's not entirely in your face and as long as whoever is promoting the product is clearly promoting it because they DO actually like it. And you can usually tell who those more genuine people are. I don't watch an awful lot of people on YouTube anyway but there are a few people who I do want to support and if the money they receive means they can create more interesting videos and such for their audience then surely that's a beneficial thing. It's just the bigger YouTube people that really take this to their advantage and start to get greedy because of their 'fame' and promote products just for the hell of doing it.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2016)

lmao it's hilarious how many subscribers they're losing 

i dont really care about them otherwise but they seem to b prettyyY ****ty


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

in other words..
R.I.P The Fine Bros, they aren't fine now.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2016)

https://akshatmittal.com/youtube-realtime/#!/TheFineBros

this is hilarious they're still losing a tON of subscribers, i opened the page like less than a minute ago and they've already lost a 100.... i wonder what the guys are doing rn they must really be regretting ever putting up those videos


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

It's literally dropping EVERY SECOND.

this is major??? has this ever happened before? at least for this long?


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2016)

Delishush said:


> It's literally dropping EVERY SECOND.
> 
> this is major??? has this ever happened before? at least for this long?



i have nO idea it's just rly funny. maybe they'll set a record for most subscribers lost in the shortest time :>


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 1, 2016)

I am one of those subscribers who unsubscribed *feels proud*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

I do really wonder how many of the 13.8~m subscribers currently left are actually active.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I do really wonder how many of the 13.8~m subscribers currently left are actually active.



I'd say around 10mil. And they've lost a big chunk of em already

- - - Post Merge - - -

SOMEONE SUBSCRIBED.
ALERT 
ALERT


----------



## Byngo (Feb 1, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/43e6a9/link_inside_in_2014_the_fine_bros_told_its/?

greedy ****ers


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

Natty said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/43e6a9/link_inside_in_2014_the_fine_bros_told_its/?
> 
> greedy ****ers



I'm sorry how do these guys have subscribers in the first place


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 1, 2016)

11 subscribers in one second. Gone. Jeez.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

NicPlays said:


> 11 subscribers in one second. Gone. Jeez.



good. reddit makes me hate things and reddit has done just that this time


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 1, 2016)

Holy *** lmao, this is intense.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

I've never had so much fun with a youtube channel.
i'm not even watching a video


----------



## himeki (Feb 1, 2016)

this is hilarious.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 1, 2016)

it kinda serves them right to be losing this many subscribers lmao. reaction videos have been done for ages and it's ridiculous to claim a trademark on them lmao


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 1, 2016)

I wonder how the kids, elders, teens, adults and YouTubers featured int the shows feel...


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

i'm making elders unbox and copyrighting that.

screw you finebros


----------



## pandapples (Feb 1, 2016)

I didn't know who they were at first until I googled and realized I watched some of their vids sometime back. I'm not an avid YTer so I don't subscribe or anything but I think their trademark attempt is stupid.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

Delishush said:


> spongebob has returned from war
> 
> (weren't you banned or somethin)



Yep but I'm back from ban land, thankfully


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

http://www.livecounts.x10host.com/?channel=Fine Brothers Entertainment

Idk if this has already been posted but if you want to see the fine bros die here is your front row ticket


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

so many lost


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

IHE just put out a great video on why the fine bros are stupid

gg


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

this will be remembered 50 years into the future


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm just going to leave this here for anyone that has yet to see.


----------



## teto (Feb 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm just going to leave this here for anyone that has yet to see.



im dead


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm just going to leave this here for anyone that has yet to see.



That was fantastic


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 1, 2016)

I feel like I'm missing out on something because I don't have any feelings towards this at all. Everyone is either angry or laughing and I'm just over here not even caring. I think their idea was stupid but other than that I have no feelings about it. I'm just like eh whatever.


----------



## Discord (Feb 1, 2016)

> "FineBros have trademarked the word 'React' "



What!?

I've never seen anyone do something so repugnant and impardonable. Also the fact that they are trying to control all react videos on YouTube.
Trying to copyright a item made by the intellectualities of the author themselves is extremely ignorant and distasteful. There has been react videos since the dawn of YouTube and now they had the idea of copyrighting other people's publications.
I have very negative and agitated feelings over this action that has caused a large amount of negativity on YouTube. If people want to make react videos, let them make their own react videos instead of being part of a company that is now doing it for the money.
I'm glad that a immense group of people are working together to prevent the trademark from being proccessed in retaliation, Viva la revolution. Then they state that they aren't "trying to take control of it"...Oxymoron at it's finest.
Now the backalsh, they're basically stating opinions and facts that are contradictory to their earlier opinions in general.
If they want to keep their channel running and keep their company in buisness, they should just remove the trademark to prevent any futher loss as it's happening right now due their 300,000 subscriber loss. As i was typing this Rant/Backlash/React-oh wait-wouldn't this immense postbe removed because it's a reaction?...Of course! Thanks to FineBros, they've done the most ignorant move you can ever do on any form of Social Media. Now back to the post...as i was researching, more than 100...yes...100+ Videos have been removed since they aren't affilated with their company in anyway along without "getting permission".
There's some Reaction channels i'm subscribed to but their videos have been pulled due to the trademark. There could've been an easier solution instead of "being the dictators of a fanbase" such as a type of website you can sign up for or a permit of relation.
I should probably stop typing since i'm eventually going to break post limit, but this the most repugnant thing a YouTube channel has ever done.

#UnsubToFineBros


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

Who wants to go assassinate the fine bros with me


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

Twisterheart said:


> I think their idea was stupid



It's stupid *and* harmful, which is precisely why people are, to put it fittingly, reacting to it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spongebob said:


> Who wants to go assassinate the fine bros with me



they seem to be doing a fine job of that themselves :^)


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 1, 2016)

I really love their videos but they themselves are being a**hats about this. If it is a widely used youtube video style you can't just frikking do that and try to trademark that. No one else who made these types of videos ever tried to trademark it and I am sure if someone else tried to the Fine Brothers would be just as mad as other people are. Again their videos are great but this was an a** move.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 1, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> they seem to be doing a fine job of that themselves :^)



ohhhh snap


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 1, 2016)

I thought their videos were pointless and stupid to begin with.


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2016)

This isn't even the worst thing they did though honestly

Remember when they made money off a school shooting by making a "Teens React To" video out of it


----------



## seliph (Feb 1, 2016)

double post my bad


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> This isn't even the worst thing they did though honestly
> 
> Remember when they made money off a school shooting by making a "Teens React To" video out of it



tbh I don't even care about react videos, so this is news to me

but the fact that I'm completely unsurprised I guess says something


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 1, 2016)

nvll said:


> This isn't even the worst thing they did though honestly
> 
> Remember when they made money off a school shooting by making a "Teens React To" video out of it


Yeah, in my opinion that is just sick, and I bet they only did it for the money


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 1, 2016)

i agree and honestly all those "hate" comments are true


----------



## Discord (Feb 1, 2016)

They've just recently pulled their backlash and React WORLD videos, i'm also watching a livestream of their subscriber count falling.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 2, 2016)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> You're comparing copyrighting something to sexual harrassment? Ok



Someone else made a comment on this thread about how the Fine Bros actually have responded to the hate, but they think it just made things worse.  I was reminded of Sam Pepper responding to people's hate towards his "prank" and how that just made people hate him even more.  I was comparing the aftermath of the situations, not the situations themselves.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 2, 2016)

This chart is funny to look at:

https://tfbsubscribers.github.io/


----------



## Brad (Feb 2, 2016)

So, they've dropped everything and, "apologized."

As a very small YouTuber, big guys like Fine Bros making content claims against me is one of my biggest fears, frankly because with the way YouTube is set up, there's nothing I could do about it.

Anyways, I was gonna do a big write up about this whole thing, and why it was bad, and how some people are misunderstanding some things. I didn't last night, because I was super tired. But, it's over now so I won't.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 2, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> This chart is funny to look at:
> 
> https://tfbsubscribers.github.io/



oh my god that is so funny

they've lost so many subscribers?? they had over 14 million before and now they have less than 13.8 million this is still hilarious 

i think this reaction (the apology) is like...,, rly forced.,,, i mean they were totally into it and thought everyone would love it but now they gotta try to save themselves so they try to cove it up.. i don't really care tho, i just think it's rly funny


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 2, 2016)

Let's be honest, if nobody complained they would have gone on with it. They're only apologizing to stop losing subs. Screw them.


----------



## teto (Feb 2, 2016)

it's just
like
deleting the videos solves NOTHING?
and you don't delete the apology video too???


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 2, 2016)

I watched the stream of their sub count going down. This is amazing

There was like a celebration in the comments.


----------



## teto (Feb 2, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> I watched the stream of their sub count going down. This is amazing
> 
> There was like a celebration in the comments.



There's a meme-themed version too. 
pretty dank

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dae Min said:


> I watched the stream of their sub count going down. This is amazing
> 
> There was like a celebration in the comments.



There's a meme-themed version too. 
pretty dank
here lies this double post.


----------



## Kit (Feb 2, 2016)

Heard about this yesterday
Boogies video explains what's going on really well.
I've never been a fan so it's fun to watch them screw up.


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 2, 2016)

Watching their subscribers drop is surprisingly entertaining


----------



## Greninja (Feb 2, 2016)

LOL THEY ARE BOT LIKING THEIR VIDEOS!!!!!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

It satisfies me a lot seeing all the dislikes and unsubs they get. They honestly deserve it, it feels like they are kind of trying to "dictate" it.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 2, 2016)

It's nice that they apologized but it's still fun to watch their subs drop like crazy


----------



## Byngo (Feb 2, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> It's nice that they apologized but it's still fun to watch their subs drop like crazy



pretty sure the only reason they're backing down is due to the immense backlash / hoping to repair any reputation they might have left. it's hardly genuine

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops didn't realize shimmer posted something similar


----------



## wassop (Feb 2, 2016)

i'm pretty disappointed they thought it was a good idea


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 2, 2016)

Natty said:


> pretty sure the only reason they're backing down is due to the immense backlash / hoping to repair any reputation they might have left. it's hardly genuine
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oops didn't realize shimmer posted something similar



Yea, I just read Shimmers post and realized that TheFineBros are still kinda ass butts


----------



## Damniel (Feb 2, 2016)

It amuses me how they say the react videos change millions of lives and will be time capsules centuries in the future, when most of their videos are reactions to sht like Deez nuts.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also funny how a 100 years ago people were worried about World War I and now we're worried about YouTube videos.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 2, 2016)

the only thing they'll be a time capsule for is human stupidity


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 2, 2016)

The only things they'll be making millions of is lost subscribers


----------



## Tao (Feb 2, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> It amuses me how they say the react videos change millions of lives and will be time capsules centuries in the future, when most of their videos are reactions to sht like Deez nuts.



Along with that, I find it strange how they think people like, I dunno, 30 years into the future are gonna go straight to their crappy reaction videos to look at 'old stuff' rather than just going to the source material to see it first hand for themselves. It's not like any of the stuff they show is particularly hard to find in some form and likely never will be.



Also, I don't know what his name is, but the one in the hat is really creepy looking to me. He looks like a real life version of Sid the Sloth.


----------



## Cory (Feb 2, 2016)

greedy ****s
deserve to burn in hell


----------



## loi564 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm not very involved with the situation but their subscriber count is going down the drain!


----------



## mintellect (Feb 2, 2016)

How many subscribers did they have before this incident?

Also, does anyone have a GIF of their subscribers going down? That'd be funny.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 2, 2016)

Honestly I don't think they deserve to lose all their subscribers if this happened to me I would be crying. I mean all their hard work down the drain,I truthfully  think the protest or whatever has gone overboard and it's just become childish and stupid.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 3, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Honestly I don't think they deserve to lose all their subscribers honestly if this happened to me I would be crying. I mean all their hard work down the drain,Ihonestly think the protest or whatever has gone overboard and it's just become childish and stupid.



same here. as the days go on and people continue to make a huge deal about this the more stupid and childish i think the whole thing is


----------



## tobi! (Feb 3, 2016)

They had it coming though? If you do anything, expect consequences! 

They weren't thinking. They were being selfish. They were only looking out for themselves.

They are now paying the price for their actions.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Feb 3, 2016)

Norski said:


> They had it coming though? If you do anything, expect consequences!
> 
> They weren't thinking. They were being selfish. They were only looking out for themselves.
> 
> They are now paying the price for their actions.



I Agree here.
I love the finebros their react videos make me laugh andnjust higher quality. You know?
But theybshould have expected  backlash and ifnthey had kept their mouths shut then they would have been able to own it. 
Since then they've backed down and deleted the update video as well as the other video but yeah it can get quite overwhelming. Just today they lost over 100k. Personally, I think it's their fault.
Do I feel bad? Yes 
Do I think it's their fault? Yes


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 3, 2016)

Norski said:


> They had it coming though? If you do anything, expect consequences!
> 
> They weren't thinking. They were being selfish. They were only looking out for themselves.
> 
> They are now paying the price for their actions.



Yes but at this point people are just beating a dead horse. Every one just keeps saying the same things over and over again, making the same jokes a hundred times, talking about the subscribers... It's a dead horse. btw I'm not talking on here. I'm talking about mostly youtube and tumblr. I've seen variations of the exact same post a billion times since this has happened on those sites and it's getting old.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 3, 2016)

Not really sure what is happening either, I just found out about it today. I liked some of their videos though...


----------



## indigoapple133 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm super confused /: Like, I really liked their videos and I was so happy that they were one of the few youtubers who were actually able to make it into the 'real' entertainment business. They seemed like really cool guys. My question is how could so many loyal fans turn against them? I don't really understand what the controversy is.... Like I read about it and I don't think they would maliciously SEARCH to take people who made similar content to theirs. I think it was more of a stumble? I don't know... Like I said, I don't really understand why so many people are really upset.


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

i don't see how they can try to claim rights to something they didn't create.


----------



## Damniel (Feb 3, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> How many subscribers did they have before this incident?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a GIF of their subscribers going down? That'd be funny.







It's a live stream which is good enough.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> I mean all their hard work down the drain



you mean all the hard work other people do, right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twisterheart said:


> Yes but at this point people are just beating a dead horse. Every one just keeps saying the same things over and over again, making the same jokes a hundred times, talking about the subscribers... It's a dead horse. btw I'm not talking on here. I'm talking about mostly youtube and tumblr. I've seen variations of the exact same post a billion times since this has happened on those sites and it's getting old.



this happens with literally everything notable on the internet tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -



indigoapple133 said:


> I don't think they would maliciously SEARCH to take people who made similar content to theirs



except they apparently already have plenty of times in the past

as well as taking down content just to take the idea for themselves


----------



## Llust (Feb 3, 2016)

did they take down the video? and i noticed that people have been disliking all their vids just for that reasons. they have a reason to be upset, but its stupid to go as far as disliking all their vids imo


----------



## newleaves (Feb 3, 2016)

it's not like they came up with the idea though like there've been plenty before
they came up with it? i thought they were nice guys but thats a bad move (Θ̎Ͻ̫̥Θ̎)


----------



## teto (Feb 3, 2016)

newleaves said:


> it's not like they came up with the idea though like there've been plenty before
> they came up with it? i thought they were nice guys but thats a bad move (Θ̎Ͻ̫̥Θ̎)



They've done pretty bad things before. They bashed Ellen for using a ''kids react'' concept. Yeah. You don't own that, Fine Bros. 
Pretty sure someone would have come up with the concept for kids react before them anyway. Even if it was just ''my kid reacts''. Surely it can't be their idea and purely their idea?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2016)

quite frankly I find it kinda funny how people are disliking their videos

like... you're still giving them views people


----------



## Tao (Feb 3, 2016)

Delishush said:


> They've done pretty bad things before. They bashed Ellen for using a ''kids react'' concept. Yeah. You don't own that, Fine Bros.
> Pretty sure someone would have come up with the concept for kids react before them anyway. Even if it was just ''my kid reacts''. Surely it can't be their idea and purely their idea?



A while ago they filed takedown notices to an older channel with videos called 'seniors react' forcing them to get rid of the videos, then a few weeks later they started uploading their own 'Elders React' stuff.

They've always been arseholes.




LambdaDelta said:


> quite frankly I find it kinda funny how people are disliking their videos
> 
> like... you're still giving them views people



I remember hearing that a view is only counted after you've watched x amount of a video.

I may be wrong with that, but if it's true then I don't think it will count to views if people are going on to a video just to dislike it.


----------



## teto (Feb 3, 2016)

Tao said:


> A while ago they filed takedown notices to an older channel with videos called 'seniors react' forcing them to get rid of the videos, then a few weeks later they started uploading their own 'Elders React' stuff.
> 
> They've always been arseholes.
> 
> ...



At least youtube let's us hate on videos if that's true


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 3, 2016)

I love to watch the big guys crash and burn, but I kinda feel bad for them since I used to like them around 2 years ago.

You ether die a hero or live long enough to see yourself become a villain.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 3, 2016)

Delishush said:


> They've done pretty bad things before. They bashed Ellen for using a ''kids react'' concept. Yeah. You don't own that, Fine Bros.
> Pretty sure someone would have come up with the concept for kids react before them anyway. Even if it was just ''my kid reacts''. Surely it can't be their idea and purely their idea?



They aren't original with it. The oldest version of this I know about is Kids Say the Darndest Things, a TV show from the '90s. America's Funniest Home Videos (older than Kids Say the Darndest Things) also had some reaction-type videos submitted to them sometimes.


----------



## teto (Feb 3, 2016)

DJStarstryker said:


> They aren't original with it. The oldest version of this I know about is Kids Say the Darndest Things, a TV show from the '90s. America's Funniest Home Videos (older than Kids Say the Darndest Things) also had some reaction-type videos submitted to them sometimes.



Kids Say the Darndest Things. Wasn't that American?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2016)

DJStarstryker said:


> They aren't original with it. The oldest version of this I know about is Kids Say the Darndest Things, a TV show from the '90s. America's Funniest Home Videos (older than Kids Say the Darndest Things) also had some reaction-type videos submitted to them sometimes.



Man, I remember watching both these things from time to time way back.


----------

